# How do I get longer (>1 second) exposures?  I own a Nikon FM2N.



## WhiteRaven22 (Jun 19, 2013)

I currently own a Nikon FM2N manual film camera, as well as an assortment of old manual lenses for it.  I really like this camera due to it's high top shutter speed (1/4000 of a second), but I really wish I could go slower on the other end of the shutter dial.  Is there any way to take longer than one second exposures with a Nikon FM2N, and if not what other manual 35mm cameras might be better suited for this purpose?


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 19, 2013)

Can you shoot in bulb mode and get a shutter release cable?


----------



## Derrel (Jun 19, 2013)

HERE is the cable release you really want to own for an FM-2: The Nikon AR-3.

Nikon AR-3 Mechanical Cable Release for D100 & Other 664 B&H


----------



## Light Guru (Jun 19, 2013)

Just remember to factor in reciprocity failure when your exposure is 1sec or longer. There is a great iPhone app that will help with that.


----------



## compur (Jun 20, 2013)

WhiteRaven22 said:


> what other manual 35mm cameras might be better suited for this purpose?



The Nikon F2 is a manual camera that can do shutter speeds up to 10 seconds by using its self timer. 

There aren't many manual cameras with shutter speeds greater than 1 second but many cameras with electronic shutters can do this such as the Nikon FE and FE2 with their 8 second shutter speeds and many others.


----------



## cgw (Jun 20, 2013)

The F3, while not mechanical, will do crazy long _metered _exposures.


Long exposures with the Nikon F3 and other Nikons? - Photo.net Nikon Forum


----------



## WhiteRaven22 (Jun 20, 2013)

TATTRAT said:


> Can you shoot in bulb mode and get a shutter release cable?





Derrel said:


> HERE is the cable release you really want to own for an FM-2: The Nikon AR-3.
> 
> Nikon AR-3 Mechanical Cable Release for D100 & Other 664 B&H



This is exactly what I was looking for, thank you!



Light Guru said:


> Just remember to factor in reciprocity failure when your exposure is 1sec or longer. There is a great iPhone app that will help with that.



I don't own a smartphone, but I will definitely be wary of the Schwarzschild effect  (if no other way than by experimentation).



compur said:


> The Nikon F2 is a manual camera that can do shutter speeds up to 10 seconds by using its self timer.
> 
> There aren't many manual cameras with shutter speeds greater than 1 second but many cameras with electronic shutters can do this such as the Nikon FE and FE2 with their 8 second shutter speeds and many others.





cgw said:


> The F3, while not mechanical, will do crazy long _metered _exposures.
> 
> Long exposures with the Nikon F3 and other Nikons? - Photo.net Nikon Forum



If the shutter release cable option doesn't work out, I will definitely keep these in mind.


----------

